# Bloodshot eyes- 9 week old Ellie



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

Hi all,

First of all, let me start by saying I know that I am probably being a overbearing parent to my puppy. That being said, ever since we got her I have noticed that her eyes are red mainly in the evening/morning, but it hasn’t been common to see throughout the day. I brushed it off to being a tired puppy as she sleeps for what seems to be infinite hours a day haha.

I have noticed it now is associated with what appears to be a bit of a cloudy look to the eyes and I saw some clear liquid tears it appeared when she woke up from a nap. She has eye gunk in the am, but nothing crazy, it is however more in one eye than the other. 

She has shown no forms of having irritation to it and goes on business as usual.

I made an appointment for the vet, has anyone had experience with this and should I go to the vet, I don’t care about the money it’s just that I don’t want to make an unnecessary trip. I know there are other threads about this, but they were from a long time ago. 

Thanks so much, this forum has been crucial for me!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you should go ahead with the Vet appointment in the interest of thoroughness. The Vizsla is prone to two different conditions of the eye: entropion and ectropion. In entropion, the eyelid turns inward, and this can cause the eye lashes to rub against the cornea, irritating it. In ectropion, the eyelid turns outward creating a droopy appearance (like a Bloodhound), and this can make the dog more susceptible to eye infections. When I adopted Willie, he had a clear case of ectropion. I took him to a canine ophthalmologist and not long after that, he had the surgery to correct the condition. I guess it just never hurts to be sure. 

_p,s, You can "Google" both of those terms for a more complete understanding. _


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Our guy has allergies and gets red or goopy eyes often. The first thing I do with any eye problem is just flush them out with saline eye drops. I rushed our pup to the vet once because of a swollen eye, just to find out it was because she'd gotten too close when I sprayed bug spray on myself. Had I rinsed her eye out and waited 30 minutes, she would have been fine  If that doesn't take care of the problem pretty quickly though, we go straight to the vet. You have to be really careful with eyes, as you don't want anything to damage their sight. Also, if any of the discharge from their eyes is anything but clear, definitely head to the vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> bit of a cloudy look to the eyes


Most of the time I just rinse my dogs eyes, if they get gunky from some of the fields. But with a cloudy look to them, I would have the vet check them out.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

What do you feed?

My pup had chronic eye infections for 8 months til I switched to a raw diet.

Overnight they went away once I switched.


----------



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

I took her yesterday and the vet said it doesn't look like anything serious but just in case gave me vetropolycin to put in her eye for a week 3x a day.


----------



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

I am currently transitioning from pro-plan puppy which the breeder used to taste of the wild puppy. I'm on the 4th or 5th day and almost at 50-50


----------

